# RG stopped by.....



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

And dropped these off. Now if the Slenderellas would just come in......


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

:dr ohmygod!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

No I can go to work with a smile.  Nice buy.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet!!!! Nice haul Paul.

I hadn't tried the Slenderella's but I've heard a lot about them. Just got some in from a good friend and can't wait to try 'em.

Good job bro.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wow! You guys dont mess around:dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Such riches you posess. Nice continuation of the accumulation.

Are you sure Freddy isn't smoking all these? I know the Dunhills and Davi's here have taken a severe hit in the name of rent.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Freddie must be one trustworthy guy...or you have the goods on him.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate you.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I know the Dunhills and Davi's here have taken a severe hit in the name of rent.


Crap....I forgot about paying the mortgage this month...thanks for reminding me


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lonsdales - One of my favorite Vitolas!!! Good score.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm just glad to see your slowing down on your purchases.... 

Nice pickup Paul!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn Paul ever hear the word to much. :r What am I saying..you can never have to many cigars. Nice ****. :dr :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like some Primo smoking for you and your men Paul! Y'all deserve all the R&R you can get! :u


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

If you ever need any help with storage, please, I'm here to help you out. :w 

Nice stack!


Edited: Not sure what they all are but when my book comes in I'm looking them up. :r


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Looks like some Primo smoking for you and your men Paul! Y'all deserve all the R&R you can get! :u


Yea, but like a couple of other boxes I have bought...all at Freddy's house. I'll have to remember to bring a few back with me after leave. And it looks like the Slenderella's came in to...what a great day.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

the slenderellas are smoking great right now! mine just came in... all i have to find are those lonsdales! Frickin PAUL!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice haul there Doc.

You and the boys over there deserve those and many more.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Such riches you posess. Nice continuation of the accumulation.
> 
> Are you sure Freddy isn't smoking all these? *I know the Dunhills and Davi's here have taken a severe hit in the name of rent.*


You mean to tell me your getting rent? Oh snap! Im gonna have to re-evaluate my lease agreement cuz there is stuff thats been on rent a while.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> You mean to tell me your getting rent? Oh snap! Im gonna have to re-evaluate my lease agreement cuz there is stuff thats been on rent a while.


HAHA! SUCKA! freddy u better get yo rent beeeaaaaach!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> You mean to tell me your getting rent? Oh snap! Im gonna have to re-evaluate my lease agreement cuz there is stuff thats been on rent a while.


oh come on..quit complaining about a box or two...


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> oh come on..quit complaining about a box or two...


:r 
Slightly understating the facts ,huh, Doc??

CBF:w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> oh come on..quit complaining about a box or two...


I just hope you dont complain when you get here..


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I just hope you dont complain when you get here..


Shhhh Freddy, remember we were going to replace those with Black and Milds. I tell you he will never know the difference.

CBF:w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> oh come on..quit complaining about a box or two...


How about a cooler or two.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I just hope you dont complain when you get here.....


...and there is only a box or two left :r

Another good day for you Doc. I guess you may be able to find a stick or two to smoke when you come in next month.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

There should have been a warning attached to that. :hn

After looking I had the incredible urge to go to my vendors website and look around. Yep..... all out of stock. Wonder how THAT happened? :dr


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

its going to be an amazing haul waiting for you with freddy

good looking stuff there


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

That is some really really dirty ****. I need to go to confessional because I'm coveting my neighbors property and having dirty thoughts.:dr


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Now when is it you're coming home on leave?...:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Now when is it you're coming home on leave?...:r


Enquiring minds want to know. :r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

hmmm... just how far is it from here to there? :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> And dropped these off. Now if the Slenderellas would just come in......


[email protected] Paul so you bought them all leave some for us guy who can only aford 1 box


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so envious right now. I LOVE RG'S!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> And dropped these off. Now if the Slenderellas would just come in......


wow...that is an amazing site right there. Jeez, nice buy.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

OMG! I think I just had a spontaneous loss of ALL bodily fluids :dr 
Anytime the Doc posts I know it is going to be good, but DAMMMMM


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> And dropped these off. Now if the Slenderellas would just come in......


Must stop drooling..........must stop drooling............:dr

ATL


----------

